# Tenkara?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone here do it?

I sadly gave up fly-fishing 38 years ago when I lost half of my right arm in a winch drum, and just flung lures since. I can run a bait caster just fine. 

Life could be worse. 

Anyway, I discovered Tenkara last year and have been having fun on small trout in the Colorado mountains. 

I'm cogitating on how to adapt it to inshore salt, though...it's doable, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

No not tenkara, sevenkara!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Go for it!!!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Used one in the Black Hills of SD & WY. Excellent for nymphing on small streams. A lot of fun. Not for the salt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

No, not for salt as is, but I'm thinking of a dual-rod setup, 8wt.
My idea is to cast flies with the Tenkara rod, with the line clipped to the tip somehow (haven't figured that out yet), so that a hookset will dislodge it, and I'll have a baitcaster spooled with braid in a rod holder attached to the back end of the fly line.
Set down fly rod, play and land fish on baitcaster.
My issue with flyfishing is line management. That's probably obvious.
Might work, might not, but I intend to try it.
It'll be fun even if it doesn't work, I reckon.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… good for you Joe … ditto to ifsteve, "Go For It" … you never know till you try it … although I'm not a two handed rodster, it's impressive how far they've come with rods & reels and lines in the last 10-20 years because someone had an idea and applied it, then someone seen that and had an idea … I use their lines on a single hand rod … one of these days someone will start spey casting (successfully) to tarpon, and it will catch-on … hell, a few years from now you might be so frustrated and $h**-can all of it, but someone else might have seen what you did and their grey-matter kick-in … sounds like your just trying to pursue a passion, not set the world on fire, but it just might help someone else with a situation similar to yours … maybe, maybe not … great, "Go For It" …


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Now see where you're coming from, I think. Fly would be on the braid but would get the pleasure of casting the Tenkara. Interesting. If it was just using a fly, I would suggest a casting bubble on a spin rod. You might want to check out Healing Waters, they work with Vets with limitations from war injuries. Might have some ideas that you could adapt.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

There is a lady in our FB fly group who has caught bone fish on tenkara. We didn't believe it until she posted video. Its not something I would do, but if you have some physical challenges it may be an option. 

Her name is Karen Miller...check out her blog...
https://www.zentenkara.com/bonefish-bonanza-tenkara-style/


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Haven't tried a tenkara rod but won't it limit your distance? Why not use a fly rod with an automatic reel? 

Where in TX are you? I might pole you around just to see you catch a tenkara red.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I bet it would be a blast fishing lighted piers at night for trout. Might not need the second rod setup either.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Read the story. That is f'n awesome! Shows how bright I am...They are forgiving rods when playing a fish, but never would thought to use it on a bone or other salt water fish. She's definitely a pro and knows her stuff. I don't know if mine will get 50 feet, but going to have to try around bars and such. I always tended to break the second section from the top due to my clumsiness, not fish. If you slap something accidently you can weaken a section and then it breaks. Also be careful when retrieving a fly from surrounding trees when you goof a cast and snag your line.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions, and especially the link, crboggs! Now I'm stoked to try it! Just need to start on rat reds, I reckon.

I'd love to make it work without the jackassery of a second rod, if possible. I think a partner to land the fish might be essential, though, and I mostly fish alone. 

I'm mostly based in Colorado, Evan, but I like to fish the coastal bend in the winter. North Padre to Port Lavaca. I love Powderhorn Lake. I want to love the flats around Aransas Pass, but don't seem to catch much there. 

Where you at? If you want to pole me around for Tenkara reds, I will be there. For sure.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm in Galveston County but fish all over - let us know when you get down this winter and maybe we can catch a tenkara red.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Sounds good. I'm leaning toward skipping elk season and coming down around the first of October, and staying till March or April, assuming I get my Gheenoe together. Thanks!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

eightwt said:


> Now see where you're coming from, I think. Fly would be on the braid but would get the pleasure of casting the Tenkara. Interesting. If it was just using a fly, I would suggest a casting bubble on a spin rod. You might want to check out *"Healing Waters, they work with Vets with limitations from war injuries. Might have some ideas that you could adapt."*


Joe, like what eightwt said... I do some work with Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing. It's an organization that works with disabled vets to help teach them how to fly fish and help them overcome their disabilities to be able to be successful at it.

One of the things I'm developing is methods of fly casting with people with different injuries. The one I'm really improving on is a casting technique that involves a regular single handed rod, such as a 9ft 8wt. The casting technique makes it possible to cast and shoot fly line up to 70ft with a single hand, with or without a reel. With a lot of smaller inshore species, you can fight fish up to the length of a normal fly line (100ft+) and hand strip it in with several single handed techniques that doesn't require a reel but one requires a stripping basket. This technique can also incorporate Tenkara fishing techniques, but you can have more options to reach and cast further or allow some line to go as the fish makes a run for it, without breaking your tippet.

I'm also working with a company to provide reasonably priced automatic fly reels that is made from solid bar stock 6061 aircraft aluminum, just like any quality saltwater reel, with a very good drag system, what can handed bigger species if needed. It has an extended lever that can be operated from your pinky of the same you are gripping onto the handle while fighting a fish. The automatic action of the reel has enough power to reel the line as you drop the rod like someone would normally pick up line on the reel as they drop the rod, in a "pumping" action. The rod is easy enough to get a hold of. But the reel takes time to make and ship, which is built overseas.

So... You may or may not be a vet. In either case, it's no problem. What area do you live in? I will talk to Project Healing Waters to see if they want to help sponsor you and help get discounts. We can also wrangle up some of the guys here to chip in and also contribute in some way.

Let me see what I can do to help get you started. Private Message me and we can start setting set things up. I also have friends pretty high up in FFI (Fly Fishers International, renamed from IFFF / International Federation of Fly Fishers) to see If I can work with a local casting instructor to help you out as well.

So if you are interested in either the coaching (whether on-line or in person) or even some of the equipment I am referring to, then please let me know and I'll start working on it. I'll be tarpon fishing all next week, so my internet access will be limited.

Sincerely,

Ted Haas


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> J automatic fly reels that is made from solid bar stock 6061 aircraft aluminum, just like any quality saltwater reel, with a very good drag system, what can handed bigger species if needed. It has an extended lever that can be operated from your pinky of the same you are gripping onto the handle while fighting a fish.


^^^Exactly what I was thinking. Thinkfish used to make a great reel (Thinkfish Bold) also Peux Fulgor may be of interest. These are popular with some of the competition Spey casters. I can't speak to the Peux, but the Thinkfish Bold I used had a super smooth drag and worked awesome on Smallmouth.

Edit to add:
@1armJoe another thing to consider even if you go Tenkara over regular fly rod, is looking into OPST or other single hand spey lines. I've used several and OPST seems to be the best balance between versatility and value. I've used one plenty without ever actually needing to shoot line (although you can shoot bombs if you needed to just by pinching the line off with the index finger on your rod hand). I was thinking if I used one and never really put line on or off the reel, you may be able to set something similar up for Tenkara. Only disadvantage of these setups is the line is a bit heavy and the line lands with a bit of authority. This can be minimized by longer leaders and using a tapered floating tip. Either way I think the idea is awesome, let us know how it progresses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Lots of interesting ideas! I'm glad I asked. Thanks all.

Not sure about the automatic reel, as one of the charms of Tenkara is its utter simplicity (I like simple), but I'm sure I could benefit from some instruction in adaptive techniques.

Hell, I could benefit from some instruction in basic fly fishing technique. I'll be in touch, Ted. Your offer is very generous. 

One thing I don't get is how that lady lands a fish on a 50' line with a 13' rod.

It seems to me she would either have to handline it in after it's played out, or have a partner. And that partner would have to be in the water. 

Since she was with a guide, I assume the latter. That's fine, but won't apply to me very often.

I want/need to do it all myself. The automatic reel might be the ticket after all...lots to think about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, I looked at the Thinkfish Bold reel, and immediately realized I want to stick with Tenkara, now that I know it can be done. 

An automatic or semi-auto reel would likely be more efficient, but I just don't want to fool with them. I'm leaning toward blowing off the two-rod idea as well. If it doesn't work out with straight Tenkara, so be it. 

I can have a lot of fun catching reds on a gold spoon and a topwater plug, too.

For those interested, there's good Tenkara info here:

https://dragontailtenkara.com/

I have the Shadowfire rod, but will get a Hellbender (their heavy rod) for salt, I reckon. It will be good for lake fishing in Colorado too, for bigger trout, when my skiff arrives.

In the Hellbender section of the site, there's a good article on landing bigger fish on Tenkara. Turns out hand-lining is indeed part of the drill.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

This thread is awesome. 

I’m pretty sure you could do some damage to the rat reds I fish for a lot. 

Tenkara may be a great way to do it. 


Keep us posted


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I watched a guy on the Madison use a Tenkara rod with a small bead head nymph. He hooked lots of fish, but most got below him and broke off. I talked with him when he got out and he said that the long rod helps him get a much better drift and he hooks more fish. He did say he breaks off most big fish, but still loves it. I wonder if using this method in the salt will be as productive as I have always thought the "drift" was not really the primary issue. Still, I think it would be a lot of fun to try and would be interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I am very interested in this as I am teaching my one and a half armed friend to cast the fly rod. There is a younger guy on Instagram that seems to have this down. It is do able with a normal one handed fly rod. Just get one and play with it. In no time my buddy learned what felt like the best way to strip in line for him. I can cast a good bit of line one handed and am working on the fundamentals with him. Good luck, it is doable. 

Here is a link to the guy on Instagram. He is suppose to send me a video showing how he does everything. https://www.instagram.com/flycarious/?hl=en


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Cliff said:


> I have always thought the "drift" was not really the primary issue.[/QUOTE
> 
> Have my best luck when a lot of water movement, high tidal coefficient, is present. Analogous to flow in a stream, although I will say that keeping your fly "drag free" is less of a concern in the salt. But imitating a baitfish, crab, or shrimp that is helpless in the current would seem to aid success. I dead drift my offerings a lot when the tide is ripping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow! That kid really has it goin' on, Plantation!

Thanks for the link. 

He has about half of his forearm, and really makes use of it. My arm is off just above the elbow. Still very useful, but not as useful. Plus, I'm kinda stuck on Tenkara right now...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have practiced some being able to cast a traditional fly rod one handed and use lifting index finger to pressure the fly line between the cork and my finger and can get 60’ pretty easily. To strip you can place the cork of the fly rod under your arm pit and strip with your free hand. 

Best of luck mastering tenkars or traditional rod fly fishing.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tenkarabum website is a helpful resource. Have fished twice in freshwater w my tenkara rod. Really limited by distance. 11 foot rod, 13 ft line and 5 ft of leader doesn't really cast like 29 ft. A longer rod and line would greatly help reaching fish without being seen. Have thought about taking it wading in the grass. Sometimes a red in the grass wont make a powerful run, so I think it could work. Got to figure out what line you want. Tenkara usa has a new floating conventional fly line. Colored Fluoro level line harder to cast and has memory. Get the clips that you attach to the rid to wrap the line around when changing spots.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll look into that line, bj. The memory of the fluorocarbon line is indeed annoying, especially if left wound on the clips for long, and it doesn't have enough body for longer casts. 

Perfect for what it's designed for, though. 

I wonder if just an everyday floating level line would work. Can't see why not, and you'd get two lines out of one, I reckon. 

Am I missing something there?

I'm looking forward to trying 30-50' casts with a heavier line, understanding that handlining will likely be required to land the fish. 

I checked out Tenkarabum.com. Thanks for the tip. Good info there.

I really like the guy at Dragontail. He doesn't say things like "If you are fishing a Japanese technique, doesn't it make sense that your rod should come from Japan?", as Tenkarabum does. 

And his rods cost half as much. 

Anyway, I sure do appreciate your input. 

I'll post when I catch my first Tenkara redfish, and I hope you'll do the same.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I think you'll be surprised at the size of the fish you can land with what is ultimately an expensive cane pole. I landed a 6 pound bass on a 12 foot cane pole with 2 pound test line once. It's really not as limiting as it sounds and I'd recommend as long of a rod as you can possibly stand for this. Think of it this way, if you're using a 12 foot rod, and you have 12 feet of line/leader on it, you can hook fish 24 feet away. If you add more line or long leaders then you can really get some solid distance. I catch a lot of really nice reds pretty damn close to the boat. If you're stealthy getting up on the fish this should absolutely be doable. If you have access to a fly rod and reel setup try that first. Figure out how much line and what rod length might work for you. Think of the reel as just a holder for a set amount of line. It won't come into play a whole lot anyway. The rod itself will sort of become your "drag" but with a long rod, some luck, and a lot of skill this can be done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Good info, Jim, thanks. 

My current rod is 12', very light action, intended for small streams and small trout, but I'm going to order a 13-14' heavier action rod as soon as I decide which one. 

My earliest fishing memories involve cane poles, north Texas creeks, and catfish, with my Pawpaw. Good times...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Tenkara is a bit more than an expensive cane pole, though. 

It's a really cool fishing system, and worthy of serious consideration for those who like simplicity.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Well, I picked up my new Hobie pedalyak Thursday, and got it wet in Blue Mesa Reservoir Friday morning. 

Didn't fish much, as I got used to boat, and adjusted it to me. Hobie has come a long way since my '07 first-generation pedalyak. They've refined everything, but the reverse gear is simply amazing. The paddle is now just an emergency tool. 

Took my Tenkara rod and a baitcaster, and I'm ashamed to say I never touched the fly pole. 

My comfort zone in big water, in a boat, is chunking lures with a baitcaster, and I reverted to it. 

Tomorrow I'm going out with just the Tenkara rod. The big lake trout are mostly caught in deep water, and my Tenkara rod isn't suitable for them, so I intend to fish near shore, where trout over 18" are rare. Rainbows and browns. 

I do have a jar of salmon eggs on board just in case, to ensure a fishy dinner tomorrow night, though. 

If there are fish in Colorado water, a salmon egg or a worm will usually catch one. 

Don't hate now. I'm a fragile flower.


----------

